# John Keeton Wood/Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is my bowl out of the wood John Keeton a friend of mine in Kentucky sent to me. I must say it was a challenge but I think it came out pretty well. It had three large punky spots in it but soaked them with epoxy mixed with DNA. I let it dry the whole morning. Had worm holes which don't bother me, and left the pith in as it would have made it about 1 3/4" deep. It sure does add character. It is 10 1/2" X 4 1/2" deep. Walls are around 1/4" because I didn't think I wanted to take them down any thinner. Right now it has one coat of Antique Oil. Will probably go with 3 or 4 coats and buff.

It won't make a good soup bowl but it will sure make a pretty popcorn bowl for me. That one isn't going anywhere except in my collection.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Good looking bowl.. like what you did with it.. 
Don't let the worms eat too much popcorn :laugh: (being silly but I have found live worms in logs)...

Like your work Bernie!
paul


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice what type of wood is it, or did I miss that part>?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

drasbell said:


> Very nice what type of wood is it, or did I miss that part>?


What he said.....

Lovely colour.

James


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Poppa, very nice looking bowl, BUT is 10 1/2" X 4 1/2" really big enough for popcorn?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. I did fail to put in what the wood was. It is spalted maple. 

Paul I have turned some wood, hickory I think that threw the worms at me while turning. When you hit them can be a bit messy.:laugh:


----------

